# The Fight Network...New 24/7



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

ABOUT US
The Fight Network Inc. is a cross-platform media company with brand interest in Television, Radio, Web (online), Mobile and Pay-Per View. All five of these outlets are be seamlessly integrated to offer fans of combatant sports and theme related entertainment a true convergence experience each and every time.

TELEVISION
Channel “surfing” was the way combatant sport fans sought “fight” programming on a weekly basis…Not anymore. “Welcome to The Fight Network”: North America’s First and Only 24-hour specialty television channel dedicated to giving fight fans what they have been waiting for! A front row seat for all the hard-hitting action, news and entertainment from around the fight world, seven days a week, 52 weeks a year!

The Fight Network's programming mandate is to deliver the best of boxing, wrestling, mixed martial arts, and other combatant styles along with top-notch “fight theme” movies, documentaries, and television series. The Fight Network also airs special events and news related shows exclusive to the channel, making The Fight Network the ultimate television destination for fight fans. In January 2004 The Fight Network Inc. was granted a Category 2 broadcast license to operate a twenty-four hour Canadian specialty channel to be called TFN-The Fight Network.

“Its show time fight fans, your channel has arrived!”

RADIO
Live Audio Wrestling (The LAW”), is our highly successful (Live) talk radio show that is available weekly to radio stations coast to coast in Canada through Fight Network Radio's national syndication agreement with Broadcast News (“BN”) The LAW is heard (Live) every Sunday night (11pm EST) in Toronto, Winnipeg, Edmonton, Calgary, Vancouver and on the world wide web. The LAW is hosted by Jason Agnew and Dan “The Mouth” Lovranski.

The LAW has been on the airwaves/ internet for over 7 years and reports on the latest happenings in the worlds of pro wrestling and mixed martial arts. The show specializes in conducting weekly interviews with star performers and athletes from all fighting areas. Especially popular with listeners are the “shoot style” interviews with wrestlers who discuss their careers and issues “out of character”. The LAW has conducted thousands of interviews over the years with the who's who of pro wrestling such as; Ric Flair, Steve Austin, Lou Thesz, Mick Foley, Kurt Angle , and Bret “The Hitman” Hart along with mixed martial arts superstars such as Ken Shamrock , Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell , and Tito Ortiz to name but a few. Additional information can be found at; www.liveaudiowrestling.com

Web (Online)

The Fight Network.com is fight fans aggregated web portal that delivers all the latest information pertaining to our television channel, pay per view offering, mobile services, contest and more… The Fight Network.com also assimilates news and inside information from our other websites that make up The Fight Network online family. They are: liveaudiowrestling.com, mmaweekly.com and the wrestlingobserver.comwhich we manage for Mr. Dave Meltzer.

MOBILE

Stay connected to the Fight Game 24/7 right to your mobile phone all day, every day with FIGHT MOBILE

FIGHT MOBILE delivers you the most up to date news, inside stories, interviews, event listings, round by round results and more…from all corners of the fight world: boxing wrestling and mixed martial arts, all just a click away with FIGHT MOBILE!
Fight Mobile: Hard-hitting drama at your fingertips

Fight Mobile is an exciting new one-stop-service giving you access to a whole world of information, features, facts and fun from across the spectrum of combat sports. Fight Mobile can be found in the “World of Sport” or “International Sports” category in the Sports section on your phone – dependent upon which Carrier’s service you subscribe to. From now on you can keep track of the biggest fights each week “LIVE” on your cell phone, along with the biggest and best news and interviews and hottest babes from Boxing, Wrestling and Mixed Martial Arts.

Pay- Per-View (PPV)

The Fight Network offers both “LIVE” and live to tape PPV events commercial free to fight fans in Canada each month through its working relationship with Viewers Choice Canada a division of Astral Media. This agreement allows The Fight Network to present one of a kind events from around the world drawn from the sports of boxing, pro wrestling and mixed martial arts.

More about Astral Media Inc.:
Astral Media is one of Canada’s leading media companies, active in specialty, pay and pay-per-view television, radio and outdoor advertising. Astral Media’s solid and dynamic presence in the country’s major markets rests on its commitment to offer a unique combination of high-quality, targeted media for all its audiences.

Astral Media's pay and pay-per-view television networks offer a unique viewing experience. Our diverse programming ranges from yesterday's classics to today's box office hits. We air exclusive concerts, special presentations, series and original movies from Canada and abroad. All on commercial-free TV.

Viewers Choice’s pay-per-view service is available to all cable operators across Canada, which makes it available to all of their subscribers.

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*Randy Couture Joins The Fight Network.............*

RANDY COUTURE JOINS THE FIGHT NETWORK

Toronto, Canada– October 3rd, 2006 ––The Fight Network TM, North America’s first and only twenty-four (24) hour combatant sports and entertainment channel, formally announced today that Randy Couture, former mixed martial arts competitor and newest member of the Ultimate Fighting Championship ® Hall of Fame, has joined The Fight Network as an Ambassador to The Fight Network brand, while also serving as the network’s lead analyst for its news and event coverage of the sport of mixed martial arts (“MMA”) across all of its distribution platforms of television, radio, mobile and web.

“This is huge for us,” said Mike Garrow president of The Fight Network. “Randy Couture is one of the most decorated and celebrated mixed martial arts competitors in the world. Anyone who has had the pleasure of meeting Randy or watching how he interacts with both the public and the media knows what an outstanding and genuine person he is. That, coupled with the insight and knowledge he will bring to consumers who watch or are interactive with the Fight Network brands on a going forward basis will only enhance the network’s profile – let’s just say he was a “Natural” pick for this role and we are delighted he is aboard.”

Randy Couture is a retired four-time Olympic alternate Greco-Roman wrestler and mixed martial arts competitor, and a member of the Ultimate Fighting Championship® (“UFC”) Hall of Fame. Couture is the only athlete to have held championship titles in both the heavyweight and light heavyweight divisions of the UFC, earning him the nicknames "The Natural" and later "Captain America.” Couture currently resides in both Las Vegas and Los Angeles where he owns and operates two training facilities bearing his name. Couture has recently launched a health supplement line called “Natural Nutrition.” Couture’s media experience includes his appearances on season one of The Ultimate Fighter, Spike TV’s hit reality series; training advisor and coach of The Ultimate Fighter’s fourth season “The Comeback” on Spike TV; and as an on-air analyst for the Ultimate Fighting Championship’s Pay-Per-View events.

“The Fight Network is going to be big and I am very excited to be a part of it,” said Couture. “The television channel looks amazing, and the other places that Mike (Garrow) and Sandy (Winick) are looking to take the brand over the coming months and years is very encouraging to me, which is why I accepted this duel role of ambassador and analyst with The Fight Network, as it allows me to continue to stay connected with the sport that I love in a whole new way,” he added.

The announcement was made on Friday, September 29th at The Fight Network’s one-year anniversary event held in Toronto, where over 400 invited guests from the Canadian broadcasting, advertising and business industries along with media gathered at The Fight Network studios to witness live muay Thai boxing, mixed martial arts’ demonstrations and female wrestling while dining on “fight theme food.” Fight celebrities on-hand that night included former UFC champion Carlos Newton and team members from his Toronto Dragons team from the International Fight League, Toronto’s own Ultimate Fighting Championship’s competitor Rob “Maximus” MacDonald, Toronto resident Johnny Devine from TNA Pro Wrestling, Canadian boxer Steve “The Canadian Kid” Molitor and Canadian Hall of Fame boxing great George Chuvalo.
About The Fight Network:

The Fight Network is a cross-platform media company with brand interest in television, pay-per-view radio, mobile and web. All five of these media offerings are seamlessly integrated to offer fans of combatant sports and related entertainment a true convergence experience. The Fight Network Inc. corporate headquarters is located in Toronto, Canada. Additional information on the company can be found at The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!.

Contact:

Stephen Murdoch
OEB International C/O The Fight Network Inc.
Public Relations/Public Affairs
Bus: (905) 682-7203 extension 22
Fax: (905) 682-7481
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*TFN's....MMA TELEVISION GUIDE LAUNCHES ON MMAWEEKLY*










- MMA TELEVISION GUIDE LAUNCHES ON MMAWEEKLY
- MMAWeekly.com
MMAWeekly is pleased to announce the launch of MMA Television Guide, a free service provided by MMAWeekly.com.

This new section of MMAWeekly features the most detailed listings in existence of MMA-related television programming in the United States.

Calendars

Point of interest is the design of the above Logo....who of course designed TFN... Oceano Global


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*Liddel....Couture.........& The Fight Network..............*



















SLAM! Sports - Wrestling - The Fight Network bridging MMA/wrestling gap










World Fighting Championship Free Videos - Randy Couture Joins The Fight Network

The Fight Network president/CEO and co-founder Mike Garrow recently spoke with the Toronto Sun about ‘The Fight Network’ which is Canada’s only 24 hour fight channel.

Garrow made it clear that he has accomplished everything he could in Canada and his next venture will be the States.

“For all intents and purposes, Canada is done, said Garrow, The Fight Network’s president/CEO and co-founder. “We got Bell Express Vu this week, with Shaw still to come.

“What I’m focused on now is the United States ... we’ve got three different opportunities we’re looking at. I think you’ll see The Fight Network in the U.S. in 2007 in some capacity. It’ll be the first time a Canadian digital specialty channel goes to the U.S.”

All I can say to the American fans is be ready! I’ve had the pleasure of watching the fight network for the better part of a year now and it is awesome. On top of that ‘The Fight Network’ plans on introducing some new programming in the new year. 

MMA on Tap - Randy Couture


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have this channel and there's tons of fight related stuff on

Not as much MMA tho

Just shitty amateur boxing or ghetto ass home brewed wrestling

But the MMA coverage is amazing, they usually re-air post fight interviews and so on


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

i loved this channel when we had it for the free preview, i watched it everyday. It airs lots of old PRIDE events, KOTC, Rage in the Cage, Superleague and other small event MMA shows ( no UFC if i remember right..). Also boxing, K-1 and kickboxing and Muay Thai. 
:thumbsup: 
dammit, i miss it


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

yeah i got the "red neck"package as my wife calls it.. lol

the military channel
fight network
soccer channel
fishing channel
and hunting channel


all the things i love except for soccer. ive noticed they cut back on the number of pride shows they re-air. 

they probably can not get a deal with the UFC until there contract with Spike is over which is 2008/2009 i think.


over all its a good channel


----------



## oddtodd76 (May 2, 2006)

I don't have it! I got about every other channel. I live in central Illinois.

:dunno:


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

How much does it cost???


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

6.95 a month for the 5 channels


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

cooley said:


> 6.95 a month for the 5 channels


Thats a great deal unfotunatly I cannot get it where I live


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> Thats a great deal unfotunatly I cannot get it where I live


where do you live?


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*The Fight Network November Events...................*

W. KLITSCHKO VS BROCK
Date: Saturday November 11th
Location: New York, NY
Venue: Madison Square Garden
Time: 9:00 pm

GCW (2 SHOWS)
Date: Saturday November 18th
Location: Oshawa, Ontario
Venue: Royal Canadian Legion Hall
Time: 1pm & 7pm

UFC 65: HUGHES VS ST. PIERRE
Date: Saturday November 18th
Location: Sacramento, CA
Venue: Arco Arena
Time: 10:00 pm

PACQUIAO VS MORALES
Date: Saturday November 18th
Location: Las Vegas, NV
Venue: Thomas & Mack Center
Time: 9:00 pm

TNA GENESIS PPV
Date: Sunday November 19th
Location: Orlando, FL
Venue: Universal Studio's
Time: 8:00 pm

ECW HOUSE SHOW
Date: Monday November 20th
Location: Williamsport, PA
Venue: Pickelner Arena
Time: 7:00 pm

RAW TV TAPING
Date: Monday November 20th
Location: Baltimore, MD
Venue: 1st Mariner Arena
Time: 8:00 pm

SMACKDOWN / ECW TAPINGS
Date: Tuesday November 21st
Location: Long Island, NY
Venue: Nassau Coliseum
Time: 7:30 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Friday November 24th
Location: Lake Grove, NY
Venue: Sports + Ent. Center
Time: 8:00 pm

UWA
Date: Friday November 24th
Location: Mississauga, Ontario
Venue: St. John's Hall
Time: 7:00 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Saturday November 25th
Location: Edison, NJ
Venue: Inman Sports Club
Time: 8:00 pm

SURVIVOR SERIES
Date: Sunday November 26th
Location: Philadelphia, PA
Venue: Wachovia Center
Time: 8:00 pm

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*BKMP & The Fight Network......................................*

For those who may not have watched this through the last year....

I'm here now simply to wait it out based upon all the recent hirings that have been done and the fact that Down for maintenance has been down since the 10000 to 1 MM conundrum began. 

Sandy was in the Baltics for two weeks several months ago and Randy Couture was invited by the Monaco Government and attended Sportel there with Sandy & Mike. Fightplus was not registered for Sportel this year and The Fight Network was.... Fightplus is located in the Baltic region and serves the Scandinavian Countries along with France. They were beginning their move into the UK when this all began. Its an interesting observation, but at this point anything is possible. The Fight Network is definately 'gearing up' with all their recent hirings of big names and Randy Couture/Frank Triggs/Diego Corrales and the CMF is nothing but spectacular in contrast to the pps.

It is very very quiet right now and I believe that is by design...financials should be out soon..but I expect little if anything will happen then. Simply holding now and waiting for the wind to pick up...........


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

cooley said:


> where do you live?


is it a dishnetwork channel, or do they have it on cable??


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> is it a dishnetwork channel, or do they have it on cable??


i have it on digital cable


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> I have this channel and there's tons of fight related stuff on
> 
> Not as much MMA tho
> 
> ...


what channel is it on


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*The Fight Network / BKMP*










It appears to me that the stock has been sideways traded for the last 60 days and especially near closing. With that said, I worked with the charts a little today based upon a 60 day cycle. Specifically, the CCI, CMF, & the OBV were used. Setting the CCI at 20 renders perfectly for a 60 day reading and setting the CMF like wise, we can get a 60 day non trend cumulative buy/sell indication.
Why 60? Well the OBV tells us basically what we already know and that is the majority of share-holders are holding right now and it has been basically even for two months.

So anytime the CMF is above zero that indicates buying pressure, especially when the indicator is above zero over an 8-9 week period. Next The CCI is just eeking above the -100 and into the neutral area of holding. Anything between -100 and +100 is the 'hold' area. Then we have OBV which clearly tells us we've been flat for 60 days. :bigeyes: 

This is simply my best guess, as to whats happening at the bottom. What will it take to turn BKMP around? Significant News.....but for now......I believe its the brokerages/MMs playing with the 10,000:1 PFDs.

I noticed today Fightplus is still down for maintenance, with the 'We'll be right back ASAP' reminder still there. I also found out today that Fightplus has already cooperated with an Aussie network to broadcast an MMA event as well. Therefore, it will not surprise me if TFN first goes to Europe (France, Scandinavia, & UK) and then to follow Australia/USA. Thats my best guess at this time, while we wile away the hours.....

GLTA Longs.......

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*Gearing up with Systematic Design.....................................*










Systematic Design
Scroll down and play the clip


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

this is a awesome channell.... wish they didnt play as much corny wrestling as they did and got into Muai Thai fights or even grappling events..

but this is THE BEST channel of the Millenium


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, my cable company sucks! I can't even get Pride PPV's let alone the fight network. Oh yeah, they give us like 5 religion channels and about 100 shopping channels though


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*MMA Continues to Grow.....Batten IFL / Couture UFC.................*

Legends....Mixed Martial Arts Training Center
Hollywood, California

LEGENDS MMCT

YouTube - UFC Pride Best of Bas Rutten

The International Fight League has released its 2007 season schedule.
IFL officially became a publicly-traded stock this morning, currently selling at $2.90 a share.


2007 IFL Teams & Coaches

Los Angeles Anacondas – Bas Rutten
Quad Cities Silverbacks – Pat Miletich
Seattle Tiger Sharks – Maurice Smith
Toronto Dragons – Carlos Newton
Portland Wolfpack – Matt Lindland
Southern California Condors – Marcos Ruas
New York Pitbulls – Renzo Gracie
Nevada Lions – Ken Shamrock
San Jose Razorclaws – Frank Shamrock
Tokyo Sabres – Antonio Inoki
Tuscon Scorpions – Don Frye
Chicago Red Bears – Igor Zinoviev

2007 International Fight League Schedule

Jan. 19
Oakland, Calif.
ORACLE Arena
Tiger Sharks (Seattle) vs. Condors (So. Calif.)
Lions (Nevada) vs. Razorclaws (San Jose)
Superfight: TBD

Feb. 2
Houston
Reliant Arena
Anacondas (L.A.) vs. Silverbacks (Quad Cities)
Sabres (Tokyo) vs. Scorpions (Tucson)
Superfight: Carlos Newton vs. Matt Lindland

Feb. 23
Atlanta
The Arena at Gwinnett Center
Dragons (Toronto) vs. Wolfpack (Portland)
Red Bears (Chicago) vs. Pitbulls (New York)
Superfight: TBD

Mar. 17
Los Angeles
The Forum
Condors (So. Calif.) vs. Sabres (Tokyo)
Razorclaws (San Jose) vs. Anacondas (Los Angeles)
Superfight: Marco Ruas vs. Maurice Smith

Apr. 7
Moline, Ill.
The MARK of the Quad Cities
Lions (Nevada) vs. Silverbacks (Quad Cities)
Tiger Sharks (Seattle) vs. Red Bears (Chicago)
Superfight: TBD

Apr. 13
Lakeland, Fla.
Jenkins Arena/Lakeland Center
Scorpions (Tucson) vs. Dragons (Toronto)
Wolfpack (Portland) vs. Pitbulls (New York)
Superfight: TBD

May 19
Chicago Sears Centre
Razorclaws (San Jose) vs. Condors (So. Calif.)
Silverbacks (Quad Cities) vs. Red Bears (Chicago)
Superfight: TBD

June 1
Everett, Wash.
Everett Events Center
Sabres (Tokyo) vs. Wolfpack (Portland)
Anacondas (Los Angeles) vs. Tiger Sharks (Seattle)
Superfight: TBD

June 23 TBD
TBD
Dragons (Toronto) vs. Pitbulls (New York)
Scorpions (Tucson) vs. Lions (Nevada)
Superfight: TBD

Aug. 2
E. Rutherford, N.J.
Continental Airlines Arena
Semifinals (Teams with four best overall regular season records)
Superfight: TBD

Sept. 15
Los Angeles
The Forum
Finals (Semi-Final winners)
Superfight: TBD

POSTED -- 11/29/06

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!

Look at the Coaches in the new IFL...this to me is a very strong development for MMA. Now in relation to BKMP/TFN the connection is obvious, Batten/Couture teach at The Legends and Couture is TFN's Ambassador. So in summary today, we can say MMA is growing.


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> Damn, my cable company sucks! I can't even get Pride PPV's let alone the fight network. Oh yeah, they give us like 5 religion channels and about 100 shopping channels though



I hear ya...........But its comming your way!


----------



## Chris32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I *love* the fight network!!! 

The content warnings crack me up...

You are about to watch violence, violence and more violence...If you do not like violence or are too young to watch please change the channel...

Then they have the screaming death metal interludes LOL!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Incredible channel. Basically the only thing I watch.


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Favourite channel... watch it everday.

But would you please turn down on the crap fest wrestling... (Please, Mephis Style Wrestling?!? What the hell is with that shit. They don't even try to look real. Wrestling at the chase? I didn't care about it then I won't know. NOAH!?!? I hate wrestling in English already) As well for your movies... stop play "Last To Surrender" over and over again. Throw In some Bruce Lee.

But Since I put a negetive spin on my post about your channel let me follow up by saying Good job with the following
-TKO (Go Canada)
-King Of The Cage
-Pride 
-Alaska Fighting Championship
-All the other Minor MMA events I forgot to mention (not saying pride is Minor League)
-Mauy Thai
-Before The Bell
-After The Bell
-The Natural's Picks

BTW Can I ask If Spike has a sort of patent deal with UFC that you can't play "The Ultimate Fighter" or "UFC Unleashed" or old paperview events like you do with Pride? 

Thanks for the great Channel.


----------



## Crocopride (Oct 16, 2006)

U got The reel Cat fight friday and saturday Night.. Japanese gurl doing some amateur werstling strip and stuff prettu funny and So you wanna fight is hilarious i love it and all the kotc is leet stuff


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*TFN's Randy Couture and Suicide Jack............................*










Suicide Jack Choppers

The Natural.tv - Randy Couture – Hall of Famer










YouTube - Randy Couture Signs with The Fight Network

Suicide, Couture, & ZZ Top
http://www.suicidejack.cc/choppers/albums/news/022_22.sized.jpg

Randy's Chopper....middle row far right
http://www.suicidejack.cc/choppers/albums/news/ezridersept2.sized.jpg


----------



## a fire hydrant (Dec 2, 2006)

cooley said:


> yeah i got the "red neck"package as my wife calls it.. lol
> 
> the military channel
> fight network
> ...




spike will offer the ufc TONS to stay away from this i bet. TUF is the show that made people actually pay attention to spike. aside from that, what does it really have?


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*The Fight Network December's Listings*

LISTINGS FOR / DECEMBER 2006

ECW DECEMBER TO DISMEMBER
Date: Sunday December 3rd
Location: Augusta, GA
Venue: James Brown Arena
Time: 8:00 pm

BLOOD, SWEAT AND EARS
Date: Sunday December 3rd
Location: Mississauga, Ontario
Venue: Club 107/8
Time: 3:00 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Friday December 8th
Location: Chicago Ridge, IL
Venue: Frontier Fieldhouse
Time: 8:00 pm

STRIKE FORCE
Date: Friday December 8th
Location: San Jose, CA
Venue: HP Pavilion
Time: 7:30 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Saturday December 9th
Location: Chicago Ridge, IL
Venue: Frontier Fieldhouse
Time: 7:30 pm

TNA TV TAPINGS
Date: Monday December 11th
Location: Orlando, FL
Venue: Universal Studio's
Time: 7:30 pm

UFC FIGHT NIGHT
Date: Wednesday December 13th
Location: San Diego, CA
Venue: Air Station Miramar.........TOP GUN  
Time: 8:00 pm

WWE ARMAGEDDON
Date: Sunday December 17th
Location: Richmond, VA
Venue: Richmond Coliseum
Time: 8:00 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Friday December 22nd
Location: Hartford, CT
Venue: Connecticut Expo Center
Time: 8:00 pm

RING OF HONOR
Date: Saturday December 23rd
Location: New York, NY
Venue: Manhatten Center
Time: 7:30 pm

IFL
Date: Friday December 29th
Location: Uncasville, CT
Venue: Mohegan Sun Arena
Time: 7:30 pm

UFC 66: LIDDELL VS ORTIZ
Date: Saturday December 30th
Location: Las Vegas, NV
Venue: MGM Grand Garden..........  
Time: 10:00 pm

The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!

From our subsidiary MMAWeekly.com
December's Television Guide
Calendars


----------



## Rasica (Nov 9, 2006)

*The Fight Network.....Trigg vs Miller.........................................*










The Fight Network :: ALL FIGHTS ALL THE TIME :: Get it on!


----------

